# Motherhood is...



## Croc-O-Dile

Getting up to change your newborn only to find that sometime in the 2 hour nap she took on your chest she shit in YOUR pants. :dohh: :rofl:

I've come to find myself in some pretty interesting situations since giving birth to Olivia and I've noticed that motherhood is just full of these "interesting" situations. So I thought it would be nice for us to share those "motherhood moments" with one another. :thumbup:
So feel free to add your's!


----------



## mummy3

:rofl:
My kids save their entire bowels until they go into the bath/shower with daddy:haha: cue early morning screaming from him!!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:rofl: Poor dad!


----------



## Natasha2605

Just after you spend an hour bathing and dressing Summer to go out she decides to spew...nightmare xx


----------



## leoniebabey

^ yep i know about that one, i now after a feed and fresh clothes on put a clean bib on till i think it's safe to remove it. 

waiting till the nappy is off and then wee everywhere, probleys worse cause i have a boy it literaly goes across the room :|! and sometimes all over me :-(


----------



## Lauraxamy

When you're changing LO's nappy half asleep in the morning and she decides to poo whilst her nappy is off and it goes on your bed sheets so now the posibility of maybe going back to sleep is a definate no because you have a pooey bed :dohh:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Feeling proud of yourself for changing a nappy in record time only to have to change it again 2 minutes later because LO refuses to poo in a wet nappy :dohh:


----------



## Lissa3120

Lauraxamy said:


> When you're changing LO's nappy half asleep in the morning and she decides to poo whilst her nappy is off and it goes on your bed sheets so now the posibility of maybe going back to sleep is a definate no because you have a pooey bed :dohh:

So glad i wasn't the only one that did that!! needless to say that never happened again!!
Nor did i get back to sleep...:dohh:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

leoniebabey said:


> waiting till the nappy is off and then wee everywhere, probleys worse cause i have a boy it literaly goes across the room :|! and sometimes all over me :-(

Livi did that to me today! I've never seen a baby girl wee straight up in the air! Almost hit me in my face! :dohh:
She obviously takes after me because I can pee in a urinal. :haha:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Kailynn had the most massive poop today. it was all the way up to the middle of her back. my cousin was holding her and started gagging when she realized she leaked poo everywhere! after i got everything off her she peed everywhere... i took her to the bath tub and rinsed her butt under the faucet lol


----------



## purple_kiwi

not being able to get mad even hen you spend forever cuting up and roasting vegtables and she throw the carrots on the floor in disgust


----------



## rockys-mumma

when you forget to brush your hair when you go out but you remember to collect bottles/bibs/change of clothes/toys/dummy/blankets haha.

when you used to care about any little mark on your clothes but now you wipe dribble/sick with the cuff of your sleeve if you really have to :haha:


----------



## Jellyt

rockys-mumma said:


> when you forget to brush your hair when you go out but you remember to collect bottles/bibs/change of clothes/toys/dummy/blankets haha.
> 
> when you used to care about any little mark on your clothes but now you wipe dribble/sick with the cuff of your sleeve if you really have to :haha:

Haha yeah. Not giving a crap about what you look like, all that matters is that LO looks cute! 

The first time I went out after having Evelyn I went to my friend's house for a couple of drinks while OH looked after Evelyn and I got up to go to the loo and said "Mummy's just going to go to the toilet". They don't have kids so were like "erm...okay" haha


----------



## lucy_x

oh god so been in all these places lmao... well except the poo in the bed, iv had wee there, nothing a trusty towel couldnt handle lol, damn not going back to sleep :haha:. oh and leaking milk for BF mummys, in the bed, on your clothes, never mind when your feeding on the sofa, she de-latches and milk spurts everywhere!..
funny isnt it how no 1 ever tells you these things :)


----------



## Neferet

LMAO this thread is hilarious! XD

A few months ago I was holding Ike above my head and he puked big style directly into my mouth. I the proceeded to drink painty water I'd been cleaning my paintbrushes in because it was next to my actual drink and I wasn't thinking properly because I just wanted to get rid of the taste of puke! Wasn't a nice experience.


----------



## mommieoftwo

Having to replace all your mother in laws makeup because Abbey decided she wants to look pretty :)


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

catching projectile baby puke in your hand because you can't find a towel. :sick: :haha:


----------



## purple_kiwi

going out in public with out a sweater and your boob randomly decides to like explode and your covered in milk. got some funny loks with that one lol


----------



## Natasha2605

Neferet said:


> LMAO this thread is hilarious! XD
> 
> A few months ago I was holding Ike above my head and he puked big style directly into my mouth. I the proceeded to drink painty water I'd been cleaning my paintbrushes in because it was next to my actual drink and I wasn't thinking properly because I just wanted to get rid of the taste of puke! Wasn't a nice experience.

That's revolting lol. xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

purple_kiwi said:


> going out in public with out a sweater and your boob randomly decides to like explode and your covered in milk. got some funny loks with that one lol

That happened to me yesterday! I said it was because Olivia got sick on me. :blush:


----------



## jelix9408

Croc-O-Dile said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> waiting till the nappy is off and then wee everywhere, probleys worse cause i have a boy it literaly goes across the room :|! and sometimes all over me :-(
> 
> Livi did that to me today! I've never seen a baby girl wee straight up in the air! Almost hit me in my face! :dohh:
> She obviously takes after me because I can pee in a urinal. :haha:Click to expand...

Willow was like that too! when we gave willow her first bath .. she pee'd straight up into the air! and all over my mom! lol. 
i couldnt believe it! but she doesnt do it anymore lol. 

and the other day .. i gave Willow a bath .. got her out and got her dressed. 
put her on my lap and the next thing you know i looked down and there was poop all down the inside of her nighty! and allllll over me! so had to give her another bath all over again. 

ohhh AND my sister was changing her diaper once .. and put the dirty diaper not to far from Willows reach .. and Willow grabbed it and flopped the diaper onto her tummy. she had poop ALLL OVER HER! .. i will never forget that!


----------



## faolan5109

Catching yourself over expressing everything (i.e just a minute mintue), even when its just you and your friends lol.


----------



## sarah0108

when you prioritise all the baby coloured washing piles .. (e.g blue and pink piles in my house! haha) even though they have HUNDREDS of outfits to wear and you dont actually need to wach there clothes today :blush: then realise none of your clothes are washed but are covered in food, dribble, milk and anything else babies and toddlers can cover you in!
oh the joys :rofl:

ill definatley be adding to this! x


----------



## msp_teen

My baby boy tends to always poop on me! Yesterday made like the fifth time he pooped through his diaper, and they say huggies are so reliable! I was in church by the way......so embarrasing!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

When you're near tears because you're so tired only to be wide awake again when you see you're baby smile:cloud9:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lyrik is the Queen of peeing when i am changing her Or pooping! And not a normal poop 
A bad onee! the first few days home I was changing her on my bed( bad idea) without anything under her and i take off her diaper and poop fountains our t of her, and all over me. I was sitting cross-legged so it was in the ditch in my legs soo gross. Had to call my mom to come help me. not a fun one. And the best part is at this point I dont care any more its just funny. before her I would have been so grossed out!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

When you catch puke in your hand because you don't want to be changing their clothes again! x


----------



## annawrigley

^ hahha i do this all the time


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

^ Same here! :haha:


----------



## leopard print

not being able to have a conversation without telling him to put something down, wait a minute or general telling off :lol: well when they're older & also find little tiny socks in your bag from when he was tiny that no longer fit! x


----------



## wishuwerehere

When you go to the shops, bank, post office, and realise everyone is giving you funny smiles...but think nothing of it.
Then get home and realise you forgot to pull your top up before you left the house because you were feeding the baby and your boob in it's industrial strength nursing bra is hanging out for all to see :dohh:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

wishuwerehere said:


> When you go to the shops, bank, post office, and realise everyone is giving you funny smiles...but think nothing of it.
> Then get home and realise you forgot to pull your top up before you left the house because you were feeding the baby and your boob in it's industrial strength nursing bra is hanging out for all to see :dohh:

:rofl: :rofl:
I did this the other night to my dad and male roommate! Poor dad almost had a stroke. My roommate "didn't notice" :roll: :haha:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Lol ^^ I hate people who 'didn't notice'/had a good ogle :blush: I think I've embarrassed a few postmen who've knocked on my door and didn't know what to say...
My parents were pretty used to it when I was living with them though, they'd just tell me to put my knockers away or I'd scare the neighbours off :haha:


----------



## abbSTAR

:rofl: i just had a quick nosey over in the parenting section.. this thread is hilarious 
Plenty to look forward to :thumbup:


----------



## ~RedLily~

When you find it funny not disgusting that when you're changing the baby they sneeze and 'squirt' on you lol.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

When your LO is ill and you couldn't care less that you are being sneezed/coughed/pikes/weed on because all that matters is that you cuddle them to make them feel better.


----------



## jovigirl93

I havent been on here in agessssssssss!!!! I didnt know you had your baby, Croc!! Congrats! She looks gorgeous!


----------



## lily123

When she pulls off your boob during let down and a jet of milk squirts all over her face :dohh: :haha: x


----------



## neady

when ava makes a loud noise and makes herself jump never fails to make me laugh.

ive had the poop on the bed, catchin sick and all others too.

and another one of mine, havin money strictly to spend on yourself as 'you deserve it' and coming home with clothes and toys for her. 

=) x


----------



## amylou1992

ive been fairly lucky, my LO hasnt actualy wee'd on me because i used the clean nappy as a barrier and ended up wasteing it lol.

think worse part was when my LO wee'd on the HV scales, think it was the cold air once her nappy had been removed and she just had 2 wee :dohh:


----------



## purple_kiwi

going out with poo on your pants :/ and trying forever to get her to stop crying then suddenly she has the loudest fart you ever heard and not being able to help but laugh


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Awww!! I love finding little socks and things around. <3

Also, Amen to not being able to have a convo without telling someone off. 3 is proving to be a rough age on us grown-ups. *whew*


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

lily123 said:


> When she pulls off your boob during let down and a jet of milk squirts all over her face :dohh: :haha: x

I never had this happen until I read this. :dohh: I was nursing at the keyboard and literally right after I read this she pulled off and got it up her nose and everything! :haha:


----------



## lily123

Croc-O-Dile said:


> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> When she pulls off your boob during let down and a jet of milk squirts all over her face :dohh: :haha: x
> 
> I never had this happen until I read this. :dohh: I was nursing at the keyboard and literally right after I read this she pulled off and got it up her nose and everything! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha Ohh bless her! Esmee used to do this ALLLL the time then get the shock of her life when it squirted her... couldn't help but laugh though! xx


----------

